# edshreds



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

An edshreds ad popped up on youtube yesterday. It's an online snowboard training/coaching thing. Christian "Ed" Martin started talking muscle memory, and I knew right away he is taking the right approach ... BUT ... the whole thing takes an internet snake oil marketing approach that is hard to trust. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Without looking at it, I have to ask -- what value does he bring that you can't get from all the free youtube videos out there, or from something like Snowboard Addiction which is already well-known?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

There's no amount of talking that will help your muscle memory with riding though..


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Tommie Bennett takes the same approach on his website, but from his YouTube vids he has a good way of breaking down and teaching skills. I don't know why snowboarding coaches seem to be adopting this approach to website design and selling online-based coaching/tutorials. I agree with you, though, that it comes off as very 'snake oil salesman'-like. Edshreds seems to have a good approach to teaching skills as well, but he only has a few YouTube vids to support his case so it's harder to say if it's worth the investment.

I also agree with Donutz that there are a lot of really good free resources out there (SA is excellent, although I support them with a subscription and have bought their training tools as well -- support small businesses!). That said, different approaches are useful to see and try.

For advanced riders I think these types of resources can be a great resource, but I'm also a big fan of combining other techniques (watching coaching vids like these, on-site/in-person coaching, etc) with reviewing video of my riding and analyzing it. Even newer riders can learn from video of themselves riding as sometimes their body awareness isn't what they think it is.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> There's no amount of talking that will help your muscle memory with riding though..


Agreed, talking alone won’t do it.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Donutz said:


> Without looking at it, I have to ask -- what value does he bring that you can't get from all the free youtube videos out there, or from something like Snowboard Addiction which is already well-known?


The value is explained in his youtube ad, which unfortunately he hasn’t posted on his website. It was a pop up click bait type thing that couldn’t be retrieved. I pinged him and ask he post it.

I can only paraphrase that it claimed muscle memory, lined up incremental training in proper progression to build skills (training on both building up tricks and actual riding skills) which clicking through random YouTube doesn’t get you. I have doubts whether riding skills can be delivered virtually (thanks Rip) but I have seen what muscle memory can do across sports. Also claimed pro riders, staff, professional camera crew ... and setting you up for not eating shit when you’re ready to go big. The dude understood what differentiates the 1% from the other 99%. I have people who can’t really ride yet and could benefit in the offseason ... if it’s real. Seemed like a well thought out attempt at professional level virtual training delivery. 

Question is does it deliver.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Interestingly enough, just announced today is the fact that Tommie Bennett has now joined the Snowboard Addiction team, haha.


----------

